# Lower control arm direction



## mjc707 (May 28, 2015)

I have my lower control arms off for an axle swap and I am boxing them and drilling them for a sway bar. I know what direction they came off in but the pics I see look different. Is there a certain direction? On top of arm there is an ob-longed hole on one end and round on the other. Ob longed hole was towards front before. Does it matter? I am trying to get this done today. Thanks


----------

